# Well hey



## Hindumaliman (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm new around here (obviously) 
So I'm writing a book I'm calling
"Lettuce Go on an Adventure"
I hope you like it


----------



## Nickie (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi there! Looks like I'm the first to welcome you to Writing Forums. Enjoy being a member!


Nickie


----------



## Strotha (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Hindu. I'm vaguely interested in your lettuce story.

Welcome to the WF.


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 20, 2009)

What's up man! You're SN is awesome!!

Oh, and welcome to the site!


----------



## Hindumaliman (Apr 20, 2009)

DarkDyer said:


> Hey Hindu. I'm vaguely interested in your lettuce story.
> 
> Welcome to the WF.





Sweet, vague is a start


----------



## terrib (Apr 20, 2009)

glad to have you....and I love the title.....


----------

